# Lotion Bars



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm interested in making some lotion bars. Their simplicity and natural ingredients appeal to me, but how well do they work? Do they leave your hands feeling greasy?


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Oh, I've never heard of these--what is a lotion bar?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

They are simple and inexpensive to make. I use beeswax in mine. We don't feel that they leave a greasy film.

Here is a link to some recipes:

http://www.soapnuts.com/lb.html


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Does using cocoa and/or shea butter make a huge difference? I notice some recipes include them and some don't.
Thanks.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I recently made 2 batches of lotion bars. I do not notice any greasing feeling. Just rub the bar between your hands and then rub your hands together, the lotion absorbs quickly. 

I made mine with 3oz of cocoa butter, 3 oz of jojoba oil and 3 oz of bees wax and a little lemongrass eo. 

A friend of mine is using the bar on his feet. On one foot he is using my bar and on the other foot the usual lotion. So far, my lotion bar is doing a better job at healing the dry skin on his feet.

My MIL stop by 2 weeks ago and I gave her a lotion bar. As she is leaving she says, "thanks for the soap." I tell her, it's not soap, it's lotion. 
My DH was visting MIL on Fri. and she says tell your DW I really like that new soap, it makes my hands feel really nice. :doh: Oh, well.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Both cocoa butter and shea butter have moisturizing properties. Both are relatively hard butters. You can just experiment with a small batch.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Alright then, I'm gonna give it a try. My hands are so dry and scratchy I can't spin, and commercial lotion isn't doing anything.

I love winter.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine are a bit greasy, but I like them that way. I use them in the deoderant tubes, and mainly on my dries spots (heels, knees, elbows) By using the tubes, I don't get my hands greasy. But I do use them occasionally on my hands at night. They are wonderfully moisturizing. You can use most any combo of oils & butters. The ones with cocoa butter will be a bit harder than the ones with shea, unless you adjust your proportions.

Here is my favorite recipe:

5 oz cocoa butter
2 oz. coconut oil
3 oz sunflower oil
3 oz bees wax
2 oz olive oil
5 vitamin E capsules


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've always found 'lotion' bars greasy.

There are a number of oils & waxes that absorb better than others. Jojoba (a wax) is wonderful on it's own.

I can empathize with dry cracked, scratchy hands that bother me when I spin or knit....especially since we have a wood stove to heat. Drinking a LOT of water helps tremendously. What ever you apply to your skin will only help keep existing moisture in. If you don't drink enough water, it won't really matter what you put on your skin.

Every now and again I'll make a lotion using lanolin .... hmmmmm .... sheepy!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I work in the food service industry and have my hands in Quat ammonia sanitizer all day, plus my naturally dry skin. So I think its just the way it is.
I did make some lotion bars yesterday. Once I get it worked into my skin its quite nice, but it is oily at first. We shall see how it performs over the next few days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

It might help you to research the words in the ingredient list on a bar of "Dove Soap". Their major moisturizer is Sodium Palmate a Derivative of Palm Kernal Oil.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

seuraaron said:


> Their major moisturizer is Sodium Palmate a Derivative of Palm Kernal Oil.


Sodium Palmate is saponified Palm oil ... it is not a moisturizer at all ... Palm oil (or should I clarify, Palmitic fatty acid) actually dries out my skin.

Jojoba
Evening Primrose
Sweet Almond

are all very light weight oils (wax) great for lotion bars. You don't need a butter,


----------

